# Looking for 6.5x52mm Carcano



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

As the title points out I'm looking to purchase some ammo for an old M91 my dad inherited from my uncle after his passing. It's an old Italian surplus gun as most may know, but for a surplus gun the ammo doesn't seem to be too available from stores or websites (what else is new, right?). At any rate, I think it would be cool to just own a box or 2. It's a carbine if that matters. I'm in Columbia Station (NE Ohio).

Thanks in advance


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

1MoreKast said:


> As the title points out I'm looking to purchase some ammo for an old M91 my dad inherited from my uncle after his passing. It's an old Italian surplus gun as most may know, but for a surplus gun the ammo doesn't seem to be too available from stores or websites (what else is new, right?). At any rate, I think it would be cool to just own a box or 2. It's a carbine if that matters. I'm in Columbia Station (NE Ohio).
> 
> Thanks in advance


Try and put the ammo in ammoseek. It's a website that you enter ammo then it does an online search for you and brings the places that has it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just about any large gun show will have 6.5 Carcano ammo. Since it’s not a hurry up deal that’s best route. Shipping small amounts of ammo is expensive. It can’t go in mail. The shipping can be more than ammo if destination is far. Mil Surp will be hard to find, it was sold out back in 60s. The rifle used on JFK was a 6.5 carcano. Back then mil Surp ammo was common. The 6.5 x55 Swd is the only 6.5 that is common and easy to buy ammo for.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

167 rds. of 6.5mm Carcano cal. ammunition, One green military can | Gunrunner Online Auctions


167 rds. of 6.5mm Carcano cal. ammunition. 60 rds. of PPU 139 gr. FMJ. 10 rds. on strippers, rest loose. Gunrunner West items.




auctions.thegunrunner.com


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

In case you want a cheap rifle to go with it.








Axis Arms Military Surplus Firearms, Ammo, Bayonets


Axis Arms offers a large selection of 19th and 20th century classic military surplus firearms and accoutrements including Enfield Mauser Carcano Arisaka Mosin




axisarmsonline.com


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

loweman165 said:


> In case you want a cheap rifle to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been in the physical store in Newark?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks fellas. That is great! Never been to the store.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> Have you been in the physical store in Newark?


Yeah I've bought plenty from Matt. Great guy. Worth the trip every time.


----------

